# General > Pets Corner >  Tumour

## cuddlepop

Connie,my beautiful 12 year old collie has terminal cancer and today the vet told us she has a few months left.
In January she had a growth removed from her side which was very nasty.Unfortunatly Alan never managed to get it all out and its returned with avengence.Its unbelievable how fast this thing is growing.to look at her you'd think she was fine,all that gives it away is her scratching her side.

Decisions have to be made and to be very honest I've never had to do this before.
Connie's not in pain at present,the tumour has not broken through the skin and ulcerated,so we wait.

Has anyone had to go through something similar and how did you cope.

To lose my mum in March was bad eneogh but to lose Connie too is going to hurt like hell. ::

----------


## KCI

I am so sorry to hear about Connie.

It's so hard, to hear news like that.  Our pets are family, often like children to us, and this is the news we all dread hearing.

Our old cat was in her 20's when she died.  We had been told that she had growths in her ears, but because of her age, they couldn't do anything, but they might spread.  They said she wasn't in much pain, so we left her for a while, as I couldn't bear to lose her.
After a while, she really began to suffer, and when I called the vet, they said she would need to be put to sleep, as she was suffering.  
It was one of the hardest things I have ever had to do, and I was so upset for months after.  I felt so guilty for letting them put her to sleep, but after a while, I realised that it was the best thing for her.  I had looked after her for so many years, and this was the last thing I could do to take her of her.  

You always do the best you can for your animals, and I am sure they know how much we care.

I don't have any advice for you I'm afraid - I wish I did.  I will be thinking of you all, because I know how hard it is.

----------


## cuddlepop

> I am so sorry to hear about Connie.
> 
> It's so hard, to hear news like that. Our pets are family, often like children to us, and this is the news we all dread hearing.
> 
> Our old cat was in her 20's when she died. We had been told that she had growths in her ears, but because of her age, they couldn't do anything, but they might spread. They said she wasn't in much pain, so we left her for a while, as I couldn't bear to lose her.
> After a while, she really began to suffer, and when I called the vet, they said she would need to be put to sleep, as she was suffering. 
> It was one of the hardest things I have ever had to do, and I was so upset for months after. I felt so guilty for letting them put her to sleep, but after a while, I realised that it was the best thing for her. I had looked after her for so many years, and this was the last thing I could do to take her of her. 
> 
> You always do the best you can for your animals, and I am sure they know how much we care.
> ...


It is unbearably hard KCI.
I woke 17 years ago to find my last collie dead in the porch,he was only 5 and the vet suspected he'd eat poison of some sorts.It was a gradual decline with him refusing his food and then water,
In the end the only way he would drink is if you took him to the river and through stones for him to catch.
Just now the old girl is sunnying herself in the back garden after finishing off fresh kidney for her tea.I must love her as the smell of that cooking is revolting.

We want to be able to take her back up to her favourite beaches in caithness but arent due to come up till September :Frown: 
will have to decide if we can make a weekend of it soon.

Thank you Torvaig for your kind words.

----------


## carasmam

Aah Cuddlepop, I have no words of advice I'm afraid.  You, your family and Connie have been through the mill lately.  I am thinking of you and of course the healing light is always pointed in your direction.  I know you will make the most of every day with her and a collie couldn't ask for a better person to spend her time with.
Lots of {{hugs}} to you and Connie x

----------


## cuddlepop

> Aah Cuddlepop, I have no words of advice I'm afraid. You, your family and Connie have been through the mill lately. I am thinking of you and of course the healing light is always pointed in your direction. I know you will make the most of every day with her and a collie couldn't ask for a better person to spend her time with.
> Lots of {{hugs}} to you and Connie x


Thank you Carasman .Connie's not just a dog she's part of our family and this feels so painfull but like Liz said maybe the vets wrong and its benign.
Maybe i'll get a miracle too.

----------


## carasmam

> Thank you Carasman .Connie's not just a dog she's part of our family and this feels so painfull but like Liz said maybe the vets wrong and its benign.
> Maybe i'll get a miracle too.


I do hope so.  And I know she's not just a dog, they are our bairns. (and your due a miracle  :Smile: )

----------


## Liz

Oh Cuddlepop being told that you are going to lose one of your animal bairns is the most awful feeling in the world and my heart truly goes out to you.

I had a beautiful Sheltie, called Tasha, who developed a large 'lump' under one his legs. I can't remember why but the Vets never removed it and we were often told it may be time to 'let him go'.
However, he was quite mobile and enjoying life so we decided against this.
When the time did eventually come we knew it was the right thing to do as his quality of life was suffering.
We have also had other pets with life limiting illnesses and the only way to cope is to enjoy each day you have with them and not think about the day when they leave you. Try to stay positive for Connie (no matter how difficult this may be) as she will pick up on your sadness.
Fill your heart and mind with lots of wonderful memories as these will truly comfort you in years to come.
On all occasions when I have lost a pet I have felt as if my world had ended but the love of another pet got me through.

I truly hope that Connie has a long while ahead of her and know there will be much love and healing light crossing over from Caithness right now.

We will all be here for you.

Lots of love and hugs xxxxxx

----------


## Wellies

We had a collie which had a very similiar problem as yours.  It was on his neck and awful.  One vet told us that it was inoperable and there was no point in removing it.  He scratched it all the time and it sometimes bled but other wise was fine and ate well.  Luckily another vet was at the house for a completely different reason and seen him and operated on him that week.  He was a different dog after that and kept going for another 3 years.  Oh by the he was 13 when he went through his operation.  I know not every story has a happy ending,  but just think they go to doggy heaven and chase balls or sheep in full health.  I just wish you the best and as my dad once said as long as they have a healthy appetite theres no much wrong with them

----------


## Fran

cuddlepop, I am so saddened to hear about connie so soon after losing your mum. Its a pity animals cant have chemotherapy like humans to shrink a tumour. The best you can do is enjoy the time you have left together  and this will give you great memories after she has gone. Go places together, take photoes, cuddle her a lot, tell her you love her and what a great pet she has been. A bit like you would be with a terminally ill loved human. Make the most of this precious time.  She obviously knows there is something wrong with her, they are so intelligent.
I am thinking of you and sending lots of hugs x

----------


## Margaret M.

Oh Cuddlepop, my heart hurts for you.  This is the news that every pet lover dreads.  I wish I had the words that would make you feel better but there are none.  Connie is fortunate to be with someone who cares so much for her.

----------


## ANNIE

I had to make this decision early on this year when our cat had to be put to sleep . She had kidney problems that just progressed very quickly. She was in pain and very sick towards the end and it still was the hardest thing to do and I cried buckets when I came out of the vets but I know I made the right decision as she was so sick. We still miss her (even the dog still looks for her if you mention her name) but know that she had a good life for the12 years we had her. I'm sure when the time comes it will be very hard and my heart goes out to you but time will heal and you'll have lots of fond memories of your lovely dog.

----------


## ciderally

hang on in thare....you will know in your heart of hearts when the time comes..and she will let you know also...xxx

----------


## Lolabelle

.............. :Frown:   :: ....................

----------


## binbob

> cuddlepop, I am so saddened to hear about connie so soon after losing your mum. Its a pity animals cant have chemotherapy like humans to shrink a tumour. The best you can do is enjoy the time you have left together and this will give you great memories after she has gone. Go places together, take photoes, cuddle her a lot, tell her you love her and what a great pet she has been. A bit like you would be with a terminally ill loved human. Make the most of this precious time. She obviously knows there is something wrong with her, they are so intelligent.
> I am thinking of you and sending lots of hugs x


hi fran..actually ,dogs can have chemo....it is the cost that could be the stumbling block,might be worth asking though,cuddlepop.

----------


## cuddlepop

Thank you all for your kind words.

chemo would just be too expensive and even if I could afford it I'm not sure I could put her through all the side effects.
Our other dog who we've only had to stay for a year is very close to her and i'm sure between them they know somethings up.This younger dog just doesnt like it when we split them up. :: 

Its been wonderful these past few weeks and the pair of thenm have been swimming down at the beach in Glen brittle.....I've some beautiful memorys allready.

Going to get my friend to do a charcoal drawing of her asap.She has this talent for capturing the true personality of the subject that a photo cant.

----------


## jean

one of my dogs recently had a cancer scare.. it turned out to be negative thank doG, but I did consider chemo. what put me off was that for my dogs type of tumour, had it been pos it would not have cured the cancer just delayed things. it would only have bought months.
I was prepared to treat him palliatively , for comfort until the time came for him to be put to sleep.
He also would have had to go to edinburgh,. I work full time and would find it impossible getting time off for this.
they say dogs dont suffer like humans with chemo they dont loose their fur just sometimes their whiskers they dont tend to vomit. It affects them differently from humans. Or maybe they suffer in different ways that we cant detect?
anyway I had made my choice and I was so relieved that it didnt come to that.
Im thinking of you as I know exactly worried you are. Rolo is only 3. too young to die, I was distraught, perhaps you will get a wee miracle too. 
My thoughts are with you ((hugs))
x jean.

----------


## cuddlepop

> one of my dogs recently had a cancer scare.. it turned out to be negative thank doG, but I did consider chemo. what put me off was that for my dogs type of tumour, had it been pos it would not have cured the cancer just delayed things. it would only have bought months.
> I was prepared to treat him palliatively , for comfort until the time came for him to be put to sleep.
> He also would have had to go to edinburgh,. I work full time and would find it impossible getting time off for this.
> they say dogs dont suffer like humans with chemo they dont loose their fur just sometimes their whiskers they dont tend to vomit. It affects them differently from humans. Or maybe they suffer in different ways that we cant detect?
> anyway I had made my choice and I was so relieved that it didnt come to that.
> Im thinking of you as I know exactly worried you are. Rolo is only 3. too young to die, I was distraught, perhaps you will get a wee miracle too. 
> My thoughts are with you ((hugs))
> x jean.


today hasnt been a good day as Connie has ,when she thinks no ones looking, biting at her fur where those nasty lumps are.
The skins sore ,hot and red now.In the space of 3 days these lumps are harder and reder.
Vet hoped it would be a while before we needed the topical cream but it looks like we'll be visiting Tuesday. :: 
I'm so glad your dog had a false alarm jean.
Thanks for the hugs . :Smile:

----------


## teenybash

So sorry to hear about your Connie......Here is a suggestion, for what it's worth.... it will definately not do her any harm.

Pour 1 pint of boiling water over a handful of red clover heads and leave for thirty minute stirring occasionally. Strain the water into another container and add a tblspn of organic cider vinegar.
Let it cool and bathe Connies bad bits.... it will reduce inflamation and itching and keep her sore areas clean. I am not saying it will cure but it will help her feel comfy. This healing wash can be applied as many times as needed....... Fingers crossed for you.

Bright Blessings.

----------


## cuddlepop

> So sorry to hear about your Connie......Here is a suggestion, for what it's worth.... it will definately not do her any harm.
> 
> Pour 1 pint of boiling water over a handful of red clover heads and leave for thirty minute stirring occasionally. Strain the water into another container and add a tblspn of organic cider vinegar.
> Let it cool and bathe Connies bad bits.... it will reduce inflamation and itching and keep her sore areas clean. I am not saying it will cure but it will help her feel comfy. This healing wash can be applied as many times as needed....... Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Bright Blessings.


Connie was in the river this morning and pratically swimming,which she hasnt done for ages.
The cool water must have felt just bliss against her skin.
This weather although great for us is unbearable for the dogs in the best of health,nevermind ill dogs.
Fighting spirit still alive and kicking,saw of the young dog tonight after dinner.Wee dog wanted both bones. :: 

have some cider vinegar in so just need to buy some red gloves.

Thanks for all your tips there really helpfull. :Smile:

----------


## cuddlepop

With liz hurting as much as she does,having just done the most difficult task a pet owner can do for their pet,I feel abit like i'm rubbing salt in so please understand I'm at a loss. :Frown: 

The cream I bought for Connies itch must be tasty as its constantly licked off.Will see if the wholefood shop has gloves in yet.
You can actually feel the tumour growing into the flesh now,its not just on the skin.She's bit all the fur off round about it.She's constantly tired but if you produce a football she wants to play.the side with the growth on ,she will still lie on.If she sees food she eats it.

Suppose to be going down to Glasgow for three days next week but feel i cant leave her.Non pet owners will think I'm mad as my youngest is going for her yearly check up,now at the Western as she's an adult.OH will go instead.

This believe it or not is harder than the decision i made when my baby was needing heart surgery.Then it was black and white.This has so many shades of grey.

I wish Connie would just pass in her sleep. :: Which I know she wont as she's on heart meds.
If i stop them will it just cause her more distress.?

----------


## carasmam

You should ask the vet their opinion cuddlepop.  It will be the same as us humans - dont stop your meds until you've seen the GP. 
 That fuciderm cant be very good for her either though, Cara had it for a sore toe and the vet said never to let her lick it off, we used to put it on and go a wee walk to take her mind off licking it.
I totally understand you not going away, I would be the same ! 
Hopefully your vet can help you decide what to do for the best.
Healing thoughts coming your way. x

----------


## cuddlepop

> You should ask the vet their opinion cuddlepop. It will be the same as us humans - dont stop your meds until you've seen the GP. 
> That fuciderm cant be very good for her either though, Cara had it for a sore toe and the vet said never to let her lick it off, we used to put it on and go a wee walk to take her mind off licking it.
> I totally understand you not going away, I would be the same ! 
> Hopefully your vet can help you decide what to do for the best.
> Healing thoughts coming your way. x


Thanks Carasman,I'm just a big scaredy cat not wanting to take her.
Mydaughters home from college  next weekend so fingers crossed till then.

----------


## carasmam

I'm a scardey too, I send OH to the vet with Cara if I can.
Hope your local shop gets cloves in soon, definitely worth a try, the old remedies are, they managed without modern medicine for years so must do some good.

----------


## Liz

Oh Cuddlepop my heart goes out to you as I know exactly how you are feeling having been there more times than I would have liked. Of course you are not 'rubbing salt in the wound'!! In fact, I have been thinking of you a lot as I know me writing about Tiggy must have upset you.

First of all PLEASE don't stop Connie's meds. I can understand your reasoning but afraid she won't just pass away in her sleep if you do this.

Do you think the tumour is actually itchy or painful? Dogs will actually lick at an area which is painful and not just itchy. If it is itchy then Aloe Vera Gel, kept in the fridge, should cool and heal.If it is painful then your Vet should be able to give some pain relief.

I am sure all of us completely understand you not wanting to leave Connie at this time.
Only you know when she has had enough butas long as she wants to play football and is eating then, if it was me,I would leave her.

Thinking of you so much and sending healing light to both you and Connie.

You have lots of friends on the org who will help you through this. They have been been such a support to me and will be to you as well.

Lots of love xxx

----------


## cuddlepop

Thank you both so much your kind words are appreciated.

Managed to get some gloves from a friend today.brewing the concogtion as i type.

If it was sore Liz would she not make some sounds when she was licking it?

I know the wee one goes nuts when a tick is bothering her.

bought some pigs liver for her dinner tonight,must love her as it turns my stomach the smell of it when its cooking. ::

----------


## tan422

I know what you are going through cuddlepop, we lost our dog back in january she was 12, to a tumour that had burst and the vet never noticed it.  The thing that got me through it was but it took a while, I can now speak about her and not start crying, I thought of the good times that we had with coco and the silly thing that she did.  I know its not easy but you make the most of the time that you have left with connie  :Smile:

----------


## Liz

Your kitchen will smell lovely between the cloves and pig liver!!! :: 

I don't think she would necessarily make any noise whilst licking if it was sore.
It's just like us rubbing a sore area.

Hopefully, it is just itchy and the concoction will work.

----------


## Margaret M.

Cuddlepop, my heart goes out to you.  Aloe Vera is wonderful for any kind of skin issue and it will cause no harm if pets lick it off.  Try to get 100% aloe vera gel, health stores carry it.  I have a number of aloe vera plants and I am constantly snipping a piece off for something.  Great stuff for humans and pets.

----------


## cuddlepop

> Cuddlepop, my heart goes out to you. Aloe Vera is wonderful for any kind of skin issue and it will cause no harm if pets lick it off. Try to get 100% aloe vera gel, health stores carry it. I have a number of aloe vera plants and I am constantly snipping a piece off for something. Great stuff for humans and pets.


The dog's an alcholic,she is licking of the cider vinegar mix good style.
Third time down the street, now away to buy aloe vera gel.
Just as well its all different shops I'm hitting,otherwise they'll think I've flipped. ::

----------


## unicorn

I thought it was red clover heads not cloves? totally different things. I hope it helps anyway cuddlepop and I hope her suffering is not too bad.

----------


## cuddlepop

> I thought it was red clover heads not cloves? totally different things. I hope it helps anyway cuddlepop and I hope her suffering is not too bad.


its unbelievable the mistakes i'm making just now.
Thanks for the reread,will go back out when Oh in to see if we can spot them
Now is it the flowers that grow amongs the clover that I would call purple?

----------


## unicorn

yes it is cuddlepop some are white and brown and some are purpley red.

----------


## cuddlepop

> yes it is cuddlepop some are white and brown and some are purpley red.


Thanks Unicorn will keep my eyes peeled when we're out now.
Tried to good rep you but i've to spread it about before I can click those scales for you. ::

----------


## unicorn

glad to help, rep seems odd it goes back to 11th March and your names not there so at least 2 months since you did, but nice thought  :Grin:

----------


## Liz

> its unbelievable the mistakes i'm making just now.
> Thanks for the reread,will go back out when Oh in to see if we can spot them
> Now is it the flowers that grow amongs the clover that I would call purple?


Quite understandable! My brain is mush just now. Stress and/or grief messes with your mind.

Well spotted Unicorn!

Hope you manage to find red clover as I don't see this as much as I used to?

----------


## carasmam

Gee whiz, I had my glasses on when I read that post and thought it said red cloves !!!!  ::  Well spotted Unicorn, lucky it wasn't something bad that it was mistaken for.  Cloves are good for toothache so maybe they will help - who knows

----------


## jean

Im thinking of you..have you tried a childs t shirt in her tied at the top so she cant lick at her sore bits and eat her medicated cream. It works to stop dogs taking their stitches out and if its snug can make them feel calm.
 good luck. x

----------


## cuddlepop

> Gee whiz, I had my glasses on when I read that post and thought it said red cloves !!!!  Well spotted Unicorn, lucky it wasn't something bad that it was mistaken for. Cloves are good for toothache so maybe they will help - who knows


Its good to see I'm keeping good company then.
Maybe all pet owners are slightly "wobbly". :: ...wonder if I can get glasses that might help with the old reading skills

----------


## cuddlepop

came away from the vets in tears today and Connie's still with me,the realisation of whats happening to her is really sinking in now.
Alan,the vet,made me feel the lump in her nymph node under her front leg today.
He explained that the skin cancer was growing along her side and attacking the node.It would eventually spread to her lungs and make breathing difficult.Connie was playing football and attacking the hose as we watered the garden,only minutes before.
How could he be talking about my dog,with the bright loving eyes,big wet nose and shiney coat.

The vet has given me 30 Norocarp tablets that will ease the pain and swelling and I think when that's finished he wont want to give me more.

I will not wake up one morning and find her gone I have to and will be "bullied" into letting her go. :: 

I hate this and wouldnt wish this on my worst enemy.Oh said he'd take her and I'd just come home to find she'd passed away but I dont want that either. ::

----------


## cazmanian_minx

Thinking of you and Connie - I'm sure she'll tell you when it's time for her to go, animals seem to know.  Glad to hear she's still having fun in the garden.

----------


## binbob

also thinking of u ,and connie .
hope u will know when time is right..
i am sure u will...

----------


## Liz

Oh I am so, so sorry and know the pain you are going through. It is the worse feeling in the world.

I promise you that you will know the time as Connie will let you know.

If you can manage to be with her when the time comes  then that will be good but don't beat yourself up if you can't.
It's all the years of love beforehand that counts not the last minutes.
Do whatever feels right for you.

I would say enjoy the time you have left with her but I know this will be impossible as your heart must be breaking already.If only we,like animals, could live for the moment.

Get yourself the homeopathic remedy Ignatia as this helps with grief.

Lots of love and hugs xxxxx

----------


## cuddlepop

> Oh I am so, so sorry and know the pain you are going through. It is the worse feeling in the world.
> 
> I promise you that you will know the time as Connie will let you know.
> 
> If you can manage to be with her when the time comes then that will be good but don't beat yourself up if you can't.
> It's all the years of love beforehand that counts not the last minutes.
> Do whatever feels right for you.
> 
> I would say enjoy the time you have left with her but I know this will be impossible as your heart must be breaking already.If only we,like animals, could live for the moment.
> ...


Thank you.
This is a weird feeling.I can honestly say I've never felt so useless in my life.
This must be how it feels waiting to execute someone you love.
I thought I believed in euthanasia but now I'm confused.
Anyone I have lost to death be it pet or human has been unexpected,which somehow is easier to handle.

Going for a  wee bubble in the bath. ::

----------


## crashbandicoot1979

Cuddlepop, I din't have any advice to offer I'm afraid but just wanted to let you know that I'm thinking of you and Connie  :Frown:  Losing a pet is so awful, and watching them suffer and not knowing what to do for the best makes it all so much worse. Just enjoy the time you have left with her, and as the others have said Connie will let you know when its time to go. I understand your mixed feelings about euthanasia as its moments like this that make you question it, but don't look on it as execution look on it as release. I've had 2 pets put down and it absolutely tore my heart in two but I also took comfort in the fact that they were free from pain, rather than suffering a longer, drawn out demise. Whatever you do, I'm sure it'll be the right decision and we're all thinking of you xx

----------


## carasmam

Oh cuddlepop  :: , you'll know, you'll see it in her eyes.  
It's not execution, as another poster said it is release from pain and suffering.
I'm no use with words, but I am thinking of you all the time x

----------


## Liz

> Thank you.
> This is a weird feeling.I can honestly say I've never felt so useless in my life.
> This must be how it feels waiting to execute someone you love.
> I thought I believed in euthanasia but now I'm confused.
> Anyone I have lost to death be it pet or human has been unexpected,which somehow is easier to handle.
> 
> Going for a  wee bubble in the bath.






You are not useless! You are doing everything you can for Connie and that includes setting her free when the time is right.

I may be wrong but I think why you are finding it so  confusing is she does not look or act like an ill dog? 
It sounds like you have a good Vet who isn't too far away? In which case you really don't need to make any decisions right now.
It will feel right when the time comes.

Letting an ill pet slip away from pain and illness is the final act of love.

We are all here for you.

Take care xxxx

----------


## cuddlepop

Today is a beautiful day.
Have decided to try and enjoy what till we have left so we're all away to the beach and to hang with the housework.

I might even get to through some stones in the water for her as she loves stone chasing its just not very good for their teeth.
Thats why she 's got so few left and diet?,what diet. :Wink:  :Grin: 

Thank you all for your wonderful support and Liz your truely special.

----------


## Liz

Good for you! 

I've always said if I knew I had a short time to live I would do all things which are 'bad' for me. So I am sure Connie will love smashing her remaining teeth on stones and chomping on pig liver! :: 

Hope you enjoy your day at the beach as I'm sure Connie will!

----------


## Margaret M.

> Thank you all for your wonderful support and Liz your truely special.


Her words of comfort are lovely, her advice spot on and animals have no greater friend than Liz.  There is no good way for our pets to depart.  If lost suddenly, we wish we would have known their time was short and if we know their end is near, the pain of knowing becomes unbearable.  Cuddlepop, I wish strength and comfort for you and Connie.

----------


## cuddlepop

> Her words of comfort are lovely, her advice spot on and animals have no greater friend than Liz. There is no good way for our pets to depart. If lost suddenly, we wish we would have known their time was short and if we know their end is near, the pain of knowing becomes unbearable. Cuddlepop, I wish strength and comfort for you and Connie.


Thank you Margaret,your words truely are a comfort too.
Carasman,you may be lost for words but i can feel your empathy.

To everyone else,a big thank you.
Animal lovers truely are the nicest humans that walk this earth. :Grin: 

Taken loads of photo's of the dogs down at Glenbrittle it was a magical day for us all to treasure. :Grin:

----------


## teenybash

How is Connie.........................Thinking of her.

----------


## poppett

Hi Cuddlepop,


How are things with you and "Connie"
Hope for an update soon.

----------


## cuddlepop

connie never finished her dinner lastnight,she alwas eats her dinner. :: 
Put the leftovers out with the dogs this morning and she finished it off,so hopefully the lamb bone just filled her up lastnight.
The weathers dreacht and poor connie just not in good form.I've sent the other wee doggy to work to give her peace.

Dont think its long now. ::

----------


## teenybash

Lots of caring thoughts winging their way to you and Connie........let's hope tomorrow is a better day for your 4 legged friend..

----------


## Angela

Cuddlepop, there's a lot of us Orgers thinking of you and Connie - I think most of us feel pretty useless and wish we could help you somehow. :Frown: 

Hopefully it will help you just a wee bit knowing we're thinking of you. Here are some big supportive hugs winging their way up from Edinburgh. ((((()))))

----------


## cuddlepop

> Cuddlepop, there's a lot of us Orgers thinking of you and Connie - I think most of us feel pretty useless and wish we could help you somehow.
> 
> Hopefully it will help you just a wee bit knowing we're thinking of you. Here are some big supportive hugs winging their way up from Edinburgh. ((((()))))


Thank you,hugs are very welcome just now.
Its pouring over here and Connie is looking more depressed than ever.
Neighbourghs will be thinking I've thrown her out but she just wants to sit under the porch,probably cooler for her outside. :Frown:

----------


## dousslesh

So sorry .These really are the hardest times.  I know you know, that the time will come when you will think of Connie and the memories will make all the pain right now worthwhile. Lots of love to you ,your family  and of course Connie.

----------


## poppett

Thinking of you all and "Connie".

Hope she finds comfort in the cooling rain.

----------


## Liz

As the others said we are all thinking of you and sharing in your pain.

Lots of love and hugs xxxx

Liz
xxxx

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Being a man I dont do soppy.
I had to make the hardest call I have ever had to make in my life last year when my dog took a brain tumour.
Reading your thread makes my heart feel heavy and there are not many words for me to say apart from I am sorry.

----------


## Margaret M.

Thinking of you and sending hugs from across the Atlantic to you and Connie, Cuddlepop.

----------


## cuddlepop

> Thinking of you and sending hugs from across the Atlantic to you and Connie, Cuddlepop.


Thanks Margaret,hugs are very welcome today.

Connie never made it past the neighbours front gate  for her walk this morning.Her treats are left untouched and she's finding it so hard to get up.Its as if she's lost the power in her back legs.
The only place she settled is out the front porch.
I hate this planning.I've got to pick the day,time and location.....
What If I'm wrong.
Was trying to hold off till saturday when everyones at home but today i feel cruel leaving her alone out the front door but she's not happy indoors. ::

----------


## Liz

Only you know for certain but, sadly, it does sound like it is time to let Connie go.

It truly is the last act of love you can do for her and I know she will be grateful.

We are all here for you. xxx

----------


## cuddlepop

> Only you know for certain but, sadly, it does sound like it is time to let Connie go.
> 
> It truly is the last act of love you can do for her and I know she will be grateful.
> 
> We are all here for you. xxx


Tomorrow at 11am ::

----------


## Liz

There are no words which can take away the heartbreak you,and your family, will be feeling right now but hope that the love and prayers which are coming your way will give you the strength you need.

You have done everything you could for Connie and I know she will be so grateful that you are going to let her go and keep your Mum company until the day you will meet them both again.

Gutted for you. :Frown:

----------


## cuddlepop

Thank you all so very much your kind words are much appreciated.

Maybe Connie will just go to sleep tonight,she's so tired. ::

----------


## cazmanian_minx

Oh I'm so sorry.  Will be thinking of you tomorrow.

----------


## carasmam

::   I will be thinking of you cuddlepop, it takes so much courage to say goodbye this way.  Take strength from us all that are sending you positive thoughts at this difficult time x

----------


## KCI

Cuddlepop, I am so sorry.
I've been reading this thread, and keeping up to date with Connie, but couldn't reply because I found it so sad.
I'm so sorry - will be thinking of you all tomorrow.
It's one of the most difficult things we have to do for our pets, but it's also one of the kindest.  It may not feel like it at the time, but Connie sounds like she is suffering now, and you are making the right decision.  ::

----------


## cuddlepop

Tomorrow will be very hard and i know I'll cry buckets,I've still got all the greetin to do for my mum thats been suppressed so i guess the dam will burst tomorrow. :: 

Decided I cant go to the vets with her so Oh will go alone.Its too hard because i really dont want to do it.

Would other pet owners show the other pet the dog thats past away or what.?
Will "monkey nuts" try and dig her up,will we show her whats going on? ::

----------


## Kevin Milkins

When Aled took a brain tumour last year his last day we where feeling the feelings taht you are now. Apart from his tumour he was a very fit eight and half year old.
Megan was eight at the time and had never been apart from him and she would fret if he was out of her sight.
We took advice to take her along with us and without a doubt it was the correct thing to do.
We call them dumb animals, yet it seems she knew what was going on and she gave him a sniff after he had passed and showed no emotion or looked for him since. We feel if we had not done this it would have stressed her looking for him. They spent some time together before hand as in photo.
Its a very real situation and all your many freinds on the org will be with you.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Megan gave him a cuddle before we took them to the vet.

----------


## poppett

Will be thinking about you all tomorrow, and sharing in your sorrow.

----------


## evelyn

So sorry to hear about Connie. I'll be thinking of you all tomorrow. It'll be such a hard day for you but it is a very kind and unselfish thing to do for her. 
evelyn

----------


## teenybash

Connie has touched the hearts of us all and though your sadness will be over whelming, she will love you all the more for helping her on her journey to the other side.
All the love and laughter, the memories and the special moments you have shared together, she will take with her and in days to come you will feel her love wrapping itself around you, helping you overcome your grief. It is good for her other four legged friends to see her when you bring her home tomorrow.... they need to say their goodbyes too.

Bless you and stay strong ...................... :Frown:

----------


## carasmam

Kevin's advice sounds good to me.  One of my friends lost her dog a while back and was told to let the other dog see him so that she would understand, it did seem to help, it's as if they understand what has happened to their pal.  :Frown:

----------


## dousslesh

Will be thinking of you tomorrow.

----------


## Foxy

Cuddlepop i'm so sorry to hear about Connie, i know how hard it is to make the decision as i had to do so last August when my cat was very ill but i felt it was the last unselfish thing i could do for her. I will be thinking about Connie and you and your family tomorrow.  :Frown:  Thinking of you and sending you hugs.

----------


## kriklah

May seem an odd request however......

I believe we should all take a moment of silence on the org at 11am out of respect for cuddlepop and Connie.  Anyone following the thread on the pets corner will understand what a heartbreaking time it will be for them and their family.

All our thoughts are with you today cuddlepop

XXXXXXX

----------


## BRIE

thinking of you cuddlepop on this very difficult morning, youve made the right decision, Connie would not want to suffer & you seeing her deteriorate would be far worse. :Frown:

----------


## Gizmo

My thoughts are with you today  :Frown:

----------


## Thumper

Cuddlepop I am so sorry to hear that poor Connie is so unwell,nothing breaks your heart like the loss of a pet does!I will be thinking of you all today x

----------


## cuddlepop

once again you've all been a great comfort to me and i want to thank you from the bottom of my heart for all your hugs and wishes.


Today Connies better than yesterday but cant really walk.A large swelling has developed under her front leg.I think its in her lymph node now.She managed to find the fish and cheese sauce I left out for the cats as she didnt eat it yesterday and scoffed it.Her eyes are bright and her nose is wet but I know this afternoon it could all be down hill again.

Kevin ,thats a very moving photo of your two dogs and I appreciate the sound advice.
It makes sense to let the other pet see what has happened and although we wont take them down together we'll let Delious see Connie when she comes home. 

I will never replace this wonderfull  Connie as somehow we've managed to develop this Esp which I've never has as deeply with another dog.
I never got her until she was 9 months old but for the past 11 years she's been my shadow.

My poor daughter is in bits and this is especially hard for her as when she was wee and her Autistic behaviour was awfull no one would play with her so Connie would go down to the King George playing fields and be her pall.
We use to say our connie ended up with autistic traits too with all the time they spent toghether I wouldnt be suprised.

Dogs are fantastic pets  and my wee treasure is a living angel. :Grin:

----------


## Kevin Milkins

For sure
God bless you both.

----------


## TBH

Can we extend that and have a moments silence for the 278 British Troops killed so far in Afghanistan and Iraq.

----------


## cuddlepop

> May seem an odd request however......
> 
> I believe we should all take a moment of silence on the org at 11am out of respect for cuddlepop and Connie. Anyone following the thread on the pets corner will understand what a heartbreaking time it will be for them and their family.
> 
> All our thoughts are with you today cuddlepop
> 
> XXXXXXX


Thank you for such a lovely thought. :Grin:  :: 
Thats how  I feel now because it hurts so much that Connies gone but Know Connie is free from pain.

----------


## teenybash

Each tear shed is a tear of healing for yourself and your family.............Your beautiful giving little Connie will be resting quietly in the world of spirit till she too has healed...............Bless you all........................ ::

----------


## poppett

"Memories have a special way of holding friends together, so memories of the times you shared will stay in your heart for ever"

 For "Connie" the pain is past, for poor Cuddlepop the grief is just beginning.

Thinking of you and your family at this sad time.

----------


## ciderally

thinking of you all at this sad sad time....

----------


## Margaret M.

Cuddlepop, you've had a very rough year for sure.  Comforting hugs to you.

----------


## Margaret M.

Kevin, what a beautiful yet very sad photo of your doggies.

----------


## cuddlepop

> Cuddlepop, you've had a very rough year for sure. Comforting hugs to you.


 
This surely has been a tough year.Its also a little scarey as they say things come in 3's.

My Connie was like my "charger" to be used when I needed a boost to my "battery".Dont like running on empty so I'll have to think of harnasing my higher power from elswhere now.

Me and wee "monkey nuts " are feeling a little lost at present. :: 

Comforting cyber hugs are brilliant though. :Grin:

----------


## cuddlepop

First step of the healing process has begun,I have managed to find an everygreen Azalea called Connie. :Grin: 
It cant be planted till November so I've bought a few Alpines to cover the spot for just now.
Rhodies are so easy to grow on skye and with the plant being an evergreen it will alwas look alive just like my memorys of my "bestest" pall. :Grin:

----------


## teenybash

The Azaelia will thrive.......what a lovely memorium to your 'Best Friend Connie.'

----------


## Liz

That is lovely Cuddlepop. We planted a shrub on Tiggy's grave. Much nicer than a stone.

As the plant grows it will remind you that Connie lives on in Spirit and you'll meet again.

Hope the raw pain is easing and your broken heart is mending. Sounds like a cliche but time really is a healer in this case.

Take care
xxxx

----------


## cuddlepop

> That is lovely Cuddlepop. We planted a shrub on Tiggy's grave. Much nicer than a stone.
> 
> As the plant grows it will remind you that Connie lives on in Spirit and you'll meet again.
> 
> Hope the raw pain is easing and your broken heart is mending. Sounds like a cliche but time really is a healer in this case.
> 
> Take care
> xxxx


The ache of mising her is still raw and I honestly dont think i'll ever stop missing her.With her gone i'm finding out just how much she influenced our other wee dog.

The house is quiet now when you approach it.Connie barked even if she knew it was you.
connie's tail would wack off the sofa in the morning and wag faster the nearer the door you got,now there's silence.
She'd start pacing up and down from 5 onwards looking for her dinner.
i'll stop now .... ::

----------


## Liz

No of course you'll never stop missing her!

 I still really miss all my pets who have passed on but I promise you the raw pain will ease with time.

I know that the quietness in the house is awful. :: 

Only fellow pet lovers understand the grief at losing a much loved pet. So we are all here for you to help share the burden.

----------


## teenybash

Cuddlepop, don't stop talking about Connie here on the Org........we will all listen... even when you find it hard to see the keyboard..talking is good.
Hang in there girl....

----------


## cuddlepop

> Cuddlepop, don't stop talking about Connie here on the Org........we will all listen... even when you find it hard to see the keyboard..talking is good.
> Hang in there girl....


Thank you teenybash,as they say its good to talk;thats something else she could do. ::

----------


## Mother Bear

So sorry to hear of your loss cuddlepop.  It's a lot of years to have a dog as part of your family. That's lovely you were able to find a shrub of her name. I have a Malus 'Lyn's Pippin' in memory of my Border terrier.

----------


## cuddlepop

> So sorry to hear of your loss cuddlepop. It's a lot of years to have a dog as part of your family. That's lovely you were able to find a shrub of her name. I have a Malus 'Lyn's Pippin' in memory of my Border terrier.


Twelve years is a long time to have a  much loved pet.Even when i was homeless the warden let her in for a visit,either that or have her howl outside. :: 

There's something very comforting in being able to plant a shrub in her memory.Gravestones seem so cold,even to the touch.
A plant is living and breathing and somehow more fitting for a grave.

Glad you too found one for your Lyn,Motherbear. :Grin:

----------


## teenybash

Hope you will share some of your Connie's Tales/Tails...........how she came to you, how you learned her ways and the happy times you spent together.............

----------


## carasmam

> Hope you will share some of your Connie's Tales/Tails...........how she came to you, how you learned her ways and the happy times you spent together.............


I hope so too, some more photos would be a good way to keep her memory alive for all of us too, I'm sure everyone in pets corner never tire of seeing doggy photos, I know I would love to see more of all our four legged friends.  :Smile:

----------

